# Shockwave Video



## MA-Caver (Oct 3, 2010)

This is a ultra slow motion video(s) of several thousand pounds of black powder going off. 
The images that really need to be paid attention to start somewhere around the :33 second mark. Absolutely fantastic and you can actually SEE the shockwave in the air. 

enjoy

[yt]CwgbZmYb92M&[/yt]

Probably best viewed fullscreen


----------

